# When a Control(s) Contractor is not Currently Hiring Helper(s)



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

I live in a small town in North Carolina where I applied to (3) electrical construction contractors who specialize in industrial control systems. This is following 2 yrs. training in electrical tech. I desire to switch occupations from being a (4 yrs.) helper, wiring buildings to (0 yrs.) industrial wiring & controls. I am posting here because I plan to follow up after not hearing back from these employers. However, answers you provide to me here can help me to demonstrate to contractors my interest in their wiring & controls shop/business. I am hoping someone who works for a controls contractor could share their *post-recession* experiences bringing on new hires; those who need direct supervision. Can you say anything about when a control panel shop or systems integrator has no need for someone who has training in motors/controls/PLCs? I will post my resume. Will you look it over and give me an idea of why I might not be a good fit for these small town controls contractors? I spoke with an experienced controls technician at a local system integrator shop. He explained they are a contractor that maintains manufacturing plant electrical systems. He gave examples of typical jobs for the assistant including controls for an electrical distribution system or installing conduit for a switch-gear. The technician also mentioned they have been short on help in the shop area for sometime. If this system integrator is understaffed in an area filled by persons of entry level training; why might they not be hiring? I applied but did not hear back from them.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Gave up on being a groundman on a traffic controls gig?? Don't think industrial will be any easier on your fingers, but maybe on your bathroom concerns...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/my-freezing-fingers-bathroom-craving-s-146961/


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It's tough out there. If contractors aren't hiring, they don't, and don't want to even talk about it. When they are, there's a small window, and you have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

glen1971 I have no experience in industrial controls and the control panel shops seem to be particular on experience level. The traffic signal contractor is a multi-million $ member of a global transportation corporation--with definite paths to advancement. On the other hand, the small shops, sadly, have not called me back. I could use feedback from someone who works in those shops and knows why an opening for a trained assistant goes unfilled.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

theForce said:


> glen1971 On the other hand, the small shops, sadly, have not called me back. I could use feedback from someone who works in those shops and knows why an opening for a trained assistant goes unfilled.


You may not be "The One".

Secondly, small shops are sick and tired of all the expense and sometimes have to do more with less people.

Keep your chin up and hand(s) warm. You'll get in somewhere.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In the controls companies I have worked for noobs come in with pipe and wire experience and spend the next couple years doing just that before moving up to going out with a guy that lands the wires and sets up the devices, etc.

Stick with traffic signals and faster chances to advance.


----------



## theForce (Mar 21, 2013)

Mech Diver; Tonight I spoke with a HVAC controls technician with Schneider Elec. of Charlotte. He says there is a construction division within that branch location. This division installs the controls. I told him about my lack of experience bending pipe. He says they actually have a separate contractor run the pipe. Of course he knows that I have building wiring experience and an electrical tech. degree. Schneider is even larger than asplundh, the owner of the traffic signal contractor. Do you, Mr. Diver, or has anyone here observed, post recession, the recruitment of neophyte controls technicians as it goes with larger employers like Schneider? Also, might there be a small controls shop that is paired with a construction partner facility? And the fresh-cadet could do some kind of construction with the partner that does the installations? Can I get by with marginal conduit bending capability?


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Run pipe ...pull wire... Terminate... Troubleshoot when it breaks... Vauge, but not a bad sequence of events Right?. Not a bad sequence of knowledge to obtain in the trade as well?? I think conduit knowledge is very important.. I love controls.. But I run conduit frequently. I dislike it.. My opinion the most boring part of electrical. I chose a different path to aviod conduit.. But guess what.. It follows you ..lol.. My opinion.. Find a job where your a grunt and learn the basics


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't particularly consider us a controls company, but 75% of the jobs we do involve some kind of controls. So you need to not only be able to do controls, but also run the conduit and pull the wire. Also read drawings and make changes as necessary.

Your best bet is find a contractor that specializes in industrial to work for.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I have found over the years (63 now) that getting hired often is the result of who you know (also known as who you blow) instead of what you know. It is also a result of how you sell yourself.

That being said, if you know what company you would like to work for, you need to try to find out who the decision maker is and try and try again to get some one on one time. Then, you need to sell yourself. You most likely will only get one shot (to ad a clique, you only get one chance to make a good 1st impression).

After a few weeks, contact that person again. Try to visit and make friendly with whomever screens that person's visitors so maybe you can get an inside friend.

Yea, it sucks that it works that way a lot. 

You could also offer to work at a reduced rate for a period of time to showcase your skills (with the understanding that after the period your pay will be raised). 

There are too many qualified competitors for jobs to just throw out a resume and expect "the call". 

Good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

theForce said:


> Do you, Mr. Diver, or has anyone here observed, post recession, the recruitment of neophyte controls technicians as it goes with larger employers like Schneider? Also, might there be a small controls shop that is paired with a construction partner facility? And the fresh-cadet could do some kind of construction with the partner that does the installations? Can I get by with marginal conduit bending capability?



Firstly the recession is far from over in my opinion. But in current times many companies are taking on the lowest cost people to try and get by for now, not sure if any reputable controls companies that normally require real experienced workers are going that route. 

As for how specific companies do their work that would be on a case by case basis. Many use subs for pipe and wire.

There is no starting at the top from your beginning in controls from my experience.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Advance from within*

Mostly all companies that do controls do other things. The people that get into the control end are people that have worked there for years and are waiting to move up. So you trying to come in at that position is going to be VERY hard.


----------

